# Moving to Cape Town for 6months in Oct



## elli22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, I am moving with my husband and 2 year old to Cape Town for 6 months from October 15. He has unpaid surgical placement in Groote Schuur. We were looking for furnished house, 2/3rooms with pool in safe area and preferably somewhere easy for me to socialise and put my son in a nursery as husband will be working all day. WE were hoping somewhere along the coast but are finding it very expensive as it is summer. Our budget is about 25000-30000/ month. 
Do you have any suggestions as neither of us have been there before. Has to be communtable to Groote Schuur. Only for 6 months so want to make the most of it. I would also be looking for nursery care for our son. Also I am a GP doctor and would be up for some work too. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

My advice would be live on the Atlantic seaboard coast which includes suburbs such as Green Point, Moule Point, Sea Point and surrounds. It will mean that your husband goes against the traffic in the morning and evening. Rented accommodation is really hard to find given the popularity of the City but you have a good budget and should be able to find something. I would join the Cape Town expats FB group, they are always exchange properties when they return back home.


----------



## elli22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you - great advice - it's just about finding somewhere in our budget! Crazy prices over summer! Will join that Facebook group too. Don't know if worth just coming out and then looking as maybe we are being quoted high prices as abroad?!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

It would be very much better to be in CT in order to see what you are renting, there is plenty of self catering flat type accommodation available used mostly for holiday lets, join the FB group and you'll get plenty of good advice about nurseries and the like. Just this past ten days they swapped at least five properties between expats. So go into temporary accommodation first and find something when you've arrived in CT.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wanted to add that there are two other FB groups which will be very helpful, they are mainly SA's with spouses (UK) and children of your age returning mostly from the UK. Here you'll find information and support you wouldn't be able to find on the net nor in books.

Return to SA
Homeward Bound (or hoping)


----------



## MiaOh (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello Elli, though it would be ideal to live closer to Cape Town you might want to consider living further out (i.e. Southern Suburbs, Milnerton, Table View etc.) in order to find exactly what you want. The area has come a long way in terms of public transit as well, which would be another option for your husband to commute. But Jem is right, traffic is a pain and being in the Atlantic Seaboard would be great. 
I recommend you search using google.co.za and local equivalents of craigslist such as gumtree.co.za and olx.co.za for furnished rentals. There are also tons of letting agencies (who oftentimes advertise on those sites). You have a very healthy budget and should be able to find something (for instance, a decent 2 bedroom furnished rental can be as low as R8-10000 per month). There are tons of nurseries and researching them regarding reputation etc. shouldn't be difficult. 
As for your work situation there are lots of temp agencies for work placement, you just have to ensure you have the correct work permit (visitor's visa with work permission) and any other requirements. Best would be to inquire directly with an agency (or just do/have what your husband has). 
Hope this was helpful!


----------



## tenonesix (Aug 17, 2015)

The Atlantic seaboard is def safe and probably more appropriate for a family however the daily communite will be a grind if yoiur husband travels during the usual rush hour times. You may want to consider the observatory area (that has dedicated street patrols). Its a studenty and young media types type of area - not the safety of the seaboard but you'll probably get more for your money.


----------

